# Men Parting Their Hair Down The Middle



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2020)

It is pretty much commonly regarded that men look silly with their hair parted down the middle (Alfalfa) but not so for women. Why?


----------



## Judycat (Nov 12, 2020)

Men with hair parted down the middle? I'm still trying to figure out women wanting extremely heavy brows!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

I think both look ridiculous. We have an employee that draws her brows on. I swear to ya...she looked just like this first time I saw them. Bout made me spit pop all over my work station.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 12, 2020)

All through the 60s and 70s men usually split their long hair with a center-part, including me. It only looks silly now that we're losing it and/or wearing it short. Center-parts on men were all the rage in Europe back in the days of wigs and tights. So, I guess it has to do with hair length, and maybe the question we should be asking is Why did men start shearing off their locks?


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 12, 2020)

_Not all women look good with a part down the middle. I have tried it on a couple of occasions. I looked like an idiot. I ended up growing my bangs back out._


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

Our hair doesn't grow symmetrically, so you can't get both sides exactly the same. One side is always fighting to move over to the other side. I used to have a centre parting with a fringe, which looked ok with plaits, but it looks weird now.


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 13, 2020)

*Hmmm.............'parting one's hair down the middle'?   
I tried that once, but people just pointed their fingers in my direction and laughed.............it was my Mam who told me to try parting it the other way........instead of from ear to ear. *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 13, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *Hmmm.............'parting one's hair down the middle'?
> I tried that once, but people just pointed their fingers in my diection and laughed.............it was my Mam who told me to try parting it the other way........instead of from ear to ear. *


ROFLMAO!

I say part your hair any way your like, just don't partake in combing your hair by starting at the base of your neckline and dragging it the front, now that's a problem!


----------



## gennie (Nov 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> I say part your hair any way your like, just don't partake in combing your hair by starting at the base of your neckline and dragging it the front, now that's a problem!


Or letting a fringe grow long over the ears and swinging it over a bald top.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 13, 2020)

gennie said:


> Or letting a fringe grow long over the ears and swinging it over a bald top.


ROFLMAO, Gennie! 

OMG, yes! I had a teacher in high-school that wore his hair like that, and between his BO, his comb-over, his tight polyester-fortrell dress slacks with snags all over the thighs, and the nicotine smell on him, let's just say, what a sight he was.


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 13, 2020)

*I once knew a bloke who was bald as an egg, but he could plait his eyebrows. *


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2020)

Well I am blessed with still having hair on top of my head,  and am considering parting it in the middle  when my covid quarantine haircut gets longer.
A while back my brother asks me[tongue in cheek] "why do you still have hair on top of your heard?"   I guess part of the reason I'm letting it grow is to provide the answer:  "because I can!"


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>



Now that's a practical part there!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2020)

I had a friend that was bald so he grew his hair long on one side so he could comb it over. What was hilarious is when he got seriously drunk his hair would fall back to the side and it looked like he was wearing a sail on one side of his head.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh maybe it's because men don't really notice where the women part their hair because they're busy looking somewhere else, while women usually look higher up on a man!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 13, 2020)

Some guys have a really, really, wide part in the middle.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 21, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Oh maybe it's because men don't really notice where the women part their hair because they're busy looking somewhere else, while women usually look higher up on a man!
> 
> View attachment 133304


Cerebral cleavage is a functional part of men's DNA, This is why when we buy cantaloupes we reach with both hands seeing two but buying only one. No cure to date.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 21, 2020)

What I don't like is smashed down hair, no matter how it's parted.  The styles now for young woman seem to be to take all the life out the hair and almost paste it to the head.  If that's all a person's hair will do, then it's obvious, and it looks fine.  But I will be glad when hair with a little body comes back in style.  Basically I think hair style is a very individual thing.  What looks good on one person does not necessarily look good on another, as with everything.  Preference is very individual.  I think parted down the middle looks okay on children.  Beyond that, not so much.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 21, 2020)

This man, OMG this man is married.






This video gave me the chills.


----------

